# Well dangit! I just had to do it!



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Now I've gone and done it! I worked a deal on a cab tractor and inline square baler. Made a deal on a 2006 MF 481 with less than 500 hrs. Cab, FEL, 2WD. Super clean. While there, the dealer had a barely used 2002 New Idea (rebadged Hesston/Massey 1835) that hadn't even had the paint worn off of the pick-up tines or augers. I just couldn't resist! I guess now I'm in the hay business for the long haul. Since we're cutting WAY back on the rounds and going over to more squares, the wife had pity on me and twisted my arm (not real hard mind you,, ) and MADE me upgrade. I sure hope the hay business don't take a dive too soon! I've wanted an inline for a long time now, but as long as the old 273's were working, I just couldn't bring myself to part with the coin for one. I'm so looking forward to trying this thing out and I'm not sure how I'm gonna act sittin' in A/C in a hay field! Everything is supposed to be delivered this week sometime and I hate to admit it, but I'm like a kid waitin' on Santa! By the way, did I ever tell you guys, "I LOVE MY WIFE!" Also, anybody lookin" for a NH 273 that's had about 1/2 million bales through it (no lie) and makes really pretty bales? I gotta sell one now, but gonna keep the other for a back-up.

Regards,

Steve


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Lucky man with a wife like that 

Good deal. Probably think you died and went to heaven


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations!

My wife is after me to sell two of the older tractors and buy another cab Deere. She likes the looks of new tractors.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have one of the best wives in history but when it comes to equipment, well at least a new tractor, I am "grounded" according to her.
Then again I bought a pile of equipment last year.
Congrats on the purchases!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Let us know how it works.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats dubltrubl.....I've probably seen the new idea/ Hesston but can't remember it, challenger is another you rarely see. That's gonna be a great combo for ya'. Congrats on the selection.....not the iron, the wife


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Didn't know they were re badging them as New Idea's as well. Enjoy


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congrats dubltrubl, Was that new idea in Arkansas? think you will really like the in-line


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Thumbtack, yes it was. I saw it at the same time as I spotted the 481 and called the guy about both a couple of weeks ago. The wife and I drove up at the end of last week to look the stuff over and I really liked it. A sweet little baler.

Lostin55, been there bro. Winter of 2013 my wife caught me lookin' at cab tractors. She flat told me, "Honey, if you show up here with one more piece of farm equipment before I get my new house, you'll be minus a couple of key body parts!" Well, I'm kinda fond of those particular body parts she mentioned, so needless to say, she's in her brand new house as of this past spring. I guess she felt some guilt and pushed me to go make a deal on this stuff! She's a great gal!!!

Dawg, trust me, I'm thankful every day for that choice I made. It's a darn shame it took me 2 prior attempts!  The New Ideas are all under the AGCO line and are Hesston designed machines, just like the Massey's so I don't think a guy can go wrong with 'em. The New Ideas just don't have as many options or models in their line.

Take care guys. I gotta go watch for a big truck!


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm waitin' on a "pretty, but used" Hesston 4550. It's replacing a NH 269. I think it's the same baler. It has to be delivered up from TX. I know what you mean "waitin' for Santa". I bought mine last fall. As we age we kinda like our "Amenities". I do think we've been spoiled by the older NH baler parts prices though. I even was able to buy aftermarket needles and import bearing to keep the old girl baling. Now I'm concererned that I will be at the mercy of the OEM dealers for parts. bjr


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new equipment looking forward to hearing how they perform for you


----------



## bjr (Jan 24, 2013)

I've read those small inlines have big price PTO drive lines. Can they be converted to the less expensive readily availble yokes style. Just askin' if anyone has experience with those drive lines. bjr


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bjr said:


> I've read those small inlines have big price PTO drive lines. Can they be converted to the less expensive readily availble yokes style. Just askin' if anyone has experience with those drive lines. bjr


I expect they could be as the HP requirements are fairly low....but I don't think I would put a light shaft on them....like one on a two rotor tedder.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bjr said:


> I've read those small inlines have big price PTO drive lines. Can they be converted to the less expensive readily availble yokes style. Just askin' if anyone has experience with those drive lines. bjr


They come with a Weasler wide angle shaft so that you are able to turn hard left or right without any chatter or vibration. It's one of those deal that you get what you pay for....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Just make sure you lube All the grease zerks. They are a pain to get to with the shields, but if you miss one that's where the trouble starts. I am not sure you can over grease them. Sure like how quiet those inlines run. Have fun with your new equipment.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Bazooka said:


> Just make sure you lube All the grease zerks. They are a pain to get to with the shields, but if you miss one that's where the trouble starts. I am not sure you can over grease them. Sure like how quiet those inlines run. Have fun with your new equipment.


Especially the CV joints. Grease recommendations are 4-8 HOURS on most of them. In other words, daily would not be overkill.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I have been told to not only grease CV joints often but also a lot of grease each time. Like 20 to 25 pumps each time. Seems excessive.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

JMT said:


> I have been told to not only grease CV joints often but also a lot of grease each time. Like 20 to 25 pumps each time. Seems excessive.


I always figured grease to be a relative cheap cure compared to the price of repairing equipment because of the lack of it... Had some self feeding wood chippers when I trimmed trees along high voltage power lines that had a long tub and it was recommend 20 pumps


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Thorim said:


> I always figured grease to be a relative cheap cure compared to the price of repairing equipment because of the lack of it... Had some self feeding wood chippers when I trimmed trees along high voltage power lines that had a long tub and it was recommend 20 pumps


And don't forget, that equipment don't break down in the off season, so the cost of downtime gets pretty expensive compared to a couple minutes of maintenance. A good quality battery powered grease gun is one of the best investments you can make.... IMO


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> And don't forget, that equipment don't break down in the off season, so the cost of downtime gets pretty expensive compared to a couple minutes of maintenance. A good quality battery powered grease gun is one of the best investments you can make.... IMO


That, my baler, and rake are my top 3 purchases last year. Money well spent


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, the dealership delivered Tuesday. I got home from offshore yesterday and got to play!  I had a few broken bales in the barn and ran 'em through the baler. I just couldn't resist! I think I'm gonna find a whole new enjoyment when doing squares. I love this rig. Pictures attached.

Steve


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Very Nice Dbltrubl!! I just bought a new to me Hesston 4570. Can't wait to start using it this summer.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Tell me you aren't part of the Jena Mafia?

That is a nice looking set up and I would be willing to bet that you are going to have a pretty stress free hay season this year.


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks guys! I hear ya Thumbtack, I sure wish I had some hay to cut right about now!

Lostin, sorry bro, I'm too far south for the Jena Mafia!!  Those guys are way north of U.S. HWY 190, like 100 miles. I'm south of it about 15,,,


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

dubltrubl said:


> Thanks guys! I hear ya Thumbtack, I sure wish I had some hay to cut right about now!
> 
> Lostin, sorry bro, I'm too far south for the Jena Mafia!!  Those guys are way north of U.S. HWY 190, like 100 miles. I'm south of it about 15,,,


We know what that means.


----------

